# Joker



## Michelle420 (Oct 5, 2019)

Who's gonna go see it, I love this monster can't wait. Hoping to see it today.


----------



## MindWars (Oct 5, 2019)

lol might want to prepare to run . lmfao...


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 5, 2019)

MindWars said:


> lol might want to prepare to run . lmfao...



I'm ready to die. It's all good.


----------



## Trouble13 (Oct 5, 2019)

drifter said:


> Who's gonna go see it, I love this monster can't wait. Hoping to see it today.


Im waiting for it to stream but my son saw it last night and said it was excelent. He also said its very dark so you gotta be into that kinda thing, which him and I both are 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 5, 2019)

I'll wait for the stream.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 5, 2019)

On second thought, people are walking out.  Maybe better than expected.  I remember people walking out of John Carpenter's THE THING.

Joker viewers around the globe WALK OUT of movie theatres | Daily Mail Online


----------



## MindWars (Oct 5, 2019)

The One ‘Joker’ Review You Must Watch



That SOB looks crazy as hell and they want this to tip off a lot of violence.... These HOLLYWOOD FKRS are nuts.


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 5, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> On second thought, people are walking out.  Maybe better than expected.  I remember people walking out of John Carpenter's THE THING.
> 
> Joker viewers around the globe WALK OUT of movie theatres | Daily Mail Online



I loved it!


----------



## MindWars (Oct 5, 2019)

drifter said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > On second thought, people are walking out.  Maybe better than expected.  I remember people walking out of John Carpenter's THE THING.
> ...



annd you lived to tell about yaaay!!!   I want to see it too. ahha.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 5, 2019)

In the Jack Nicholson Joker; he’s transformed into a deranged damaged psychopath by being dropped into a vat of acid.

In the Joaquin Phoenix version he’s transformed into a deranged, damaged psychopath by being dropped into society.
I think Joaquin’s is a bit more appropriate...


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 6, 2019)

Yeah, it's really about how isolating those who are suffering from mental illness are feeling who are failed by a systematic society and the public stigma surrounding it all.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 6, 2019)

It was a really good movie and I totally related to the laughing /crying thing he did I've done that!


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 6, 2019)

drifter said:


> Who's gonna go see it, I love this monster can't wait. Hoping to see it today.


You didn't like Caeser Romero?


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 6, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> On second thought, people are walking out.  Maybe better than expected.  I remember people walking out of John Carpenter's THE THING.
> 
> Joker viewers around the globe WALK OUT of movie theatres | Daily Mail Online


Well it Did have Kurt Russel in it.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Oct 6, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Who's gonna go see it, I love this monster can't wait. Hoping to see it today.
> ...



Remember the Jokemobile?


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 6, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Who's gonna go see it, I love this monster can't wait. Hoping to see it today.
> ...



Is that a salad type of crouton? 


I loved this movie, I related to everything about him. I was super high so that may have contributed. 


*“Joker” Is a Viewing Experience of Rare, Numbing Emptiness*

*“Joker” Is a Viewing Experience of Rare, Numbing Emptiness*

I bet if we did a poll here, that numbness wouldnt actually be that rare a feeling.


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 6, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Who's gonna go see it, I love this monster can't wait. Hoping to see it today.
> ...


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 6, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > On second thought, people are walking out.  Maybe better than expected.  I remember people walking out of John Carpenter's THE THING.
> ...


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 6, 2019)

I love you Moonglow you're the best.


----------



## Snouter (Oct 7, 2019)

Vince McMahon has a grounds to sue because the "Joker" seems to be based on the Doink The Clown character, a pro wrestler from the early 90's.  There were multiple Doinks, even a midget Doink.


----------



## james bond (Nov 19, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Who's gonna go see it, I love this monster can't wait. Hoping to see it today.
> ...



I just saw it today.  It did have a clownish looking one.  It wasn't like the comics, so I kept thinking Travis Bickle in Taxi Driver.  WTF was I watching over the first hour?  There is a twist at the end.  I wonder if people caught it?


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 19, 2019)

james bond said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



It was good and he lost a lot of weight for the role. He practically looked anorexic.


----------

